
The evolution of computer displays - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/01/the-evolution-of-computer-displaysthe-evolution-of-computer-displays.ars
======
nevster
No mention of Apple 2's or Commodore 64's is a bit odd. The Apple 2 was the
first major breakthrough in making colour displays available to home users.
Amiga certainly has it's place - it was just a disconcerting jump in the
article's history.

------
InclinedPlane
This article is a bit unbalanced. It begins with discussing both the hardware
handling the display and the display itself, but ends up only talking about
the former, leaving development of the latter off at CRTs. This doesn't do the
subject justice as there have been huge changes in the latter over the last
several decades, and a lot of potential for the future.

Modern displays use LCDs, OLEDs, plasma, DLP, e-ink, or other technologies.
There have been some pretty astounding improvements in each of these over
time, in resolution, pixel density, energy efficiency, etc.

------
leoc
From the point where the article introduces raster graphics, it's overly
focussed on microcomputers. No mention of the Xerox Alto, equipped with
semiconductor memory and more or less the first computer with a bitmap display
and a bitmap framebuffer? Or of the SuperPaint system at Xerox, which
introduced colour graphics and animation?
<http://www.rgshoup.com/prof/SuperPaint/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperPaint> Both of these machines were up and
running from 1973, long before microcomputers brought these things to the
masses.

------
wazoox
The article forgot important milestones, like the SAGE graphic displays and
lightpens.

~~~
iwwr
It's a field too vast to be treated in 3-4 pages.

It would have been interesting to look at the varying competing designs for
graphics cards and how the Microsoft-driven DirectX eventually won.

